# Bicolor or Black Tan (Pictures attached)



## Esme (Jul 6, 2020)

This is Esme and I want your guy's opinion on what color she is. almost 12 weeks old now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Black and Tan a bicolor would Be 95% black. With small amount of tan on feet and chest and dots above eye. Cute pup!


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Black and Tan a bicolor would Be 95% black. With small amount of tan on feet and chest and dots above eye. Cute pup!


She is more black. Will this change when she grow?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No. He will always be Black and Tan.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

With Black and Tan dogs, they tend to become less black until they reach their final color.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, a lot of the black can recede


----------

